# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - New Models added - November Updates !

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [1 NOV 2016]We are releasing more models , 
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # HTC D820U USER Dump Uploaded  [ World First ]# HTC D820U eMMC Pinouts Uploaded  [ World First ]# Huawei C8816 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded  [ World First ]# Huawei C8816 USER Dump Uploaded   [ World First ]# Samsung P3100 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# Samsung P3100 USER Dump Uploaded# Samsung N5100 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# Samsung N5100 USER Dump Uploaded  You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

